# Self-defense question



## Big Don (Dec 29, 2009)

Q: What should you do if you're attacked by a gang of clowns?
A: Go for the juggler


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 29, 2009)

:hb:  :shrug:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> :hb: :shrug:


 And allow me to add 

Besides...what if none of them were juggling.... how would you know which one WAS the jugglar


----------



## Stonecold (Jan 2, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> And allow me to add
> 
> Besides...what if none of them were juggling.... how would you know which one WAS the jugglar



The one with all the ball's.......LOL


----------

